# Line 6 Spider amp buzzing problem?



## Kraid (May 3, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I have an irritating problem that I just can't seem to fix.. My Line 6 Spider amp is letting out a perpetual buzzing sound when it is plugged in with a lead/guitar. The interesting thing is, when I plug in my Agile Septor ( It has active pickups ) the buzzing stops completely, but with all my other guitars it persists. It is definitely not my leads, that's for sure, but anything else is possible.

All answers are appreciated, thank you!


----------



## kn1feparty (May 3, 2012)

Have you tried turning on the built in gate?


----------



## Kraid (May 3, 2012)

No idea what that is?


----------



## Atomshipped (May 3, 2012)

Kraid said:


> No idea what that is?


 Look in the amp's instruction booklet; there's a section on turning on the amp's noise gate and I believe a gain boost of some sort.


----------



## Sephael (May 4, 2012)

are the other guitars all single coil and thus more likely to pick up interference?


----------



## Kraid (May 4, 2012)

Well, my Jem is HSH, and one of my strats is SSH, those are the only guitars I use the insane setting on. It just bugs me though, because this wasn't a problem a week ago, there was no buzzing at all.


----------



## Kraid (May 4, 2012)

Ohh.. It's a Spider 4 Line 6 Spider IV 15 Guitar Combo Amp at Gear4Music.com


----------



## kn1feparty (May 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if your combo has one, but both of my Spider heads have built in noise gates. Try holding down the tap button and turning the reverb knob clockwise.


----------



## Kraid (May 4, 2012)

Woohoo! Problem solved! Thank you so much kn1feparty! Ahahah, now I can play some metal again!


----------



## kn1feparty (May 4, 2012)

Glad it worked. Happy jamming!


----------

